# Sigelei Fuchai 213 - maybe 150 or maybe even 95W Squonker



## Shatter (22/11/17)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (22/11/17)

Seriously don't care about this reviewers opinion on anything...

Regards

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

